# Rust Stains on Clothing



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a great deal at the Salvation Army thrift store the other day -- everything with a red tag was 50 cents! I got black jeans for work and a beautiful cream-coloured corduroy shirt. The shirt had some stains on the shoulder but for 50 cents I was willing to work on it. Regular stain removers haven't helped (I was careful not to dry it in the dryer). It looks like they must be rust stains. I have some Iron Out that maybe I could try. Does anyone else have any suggestions? I don't want to weaken the fabric. I'm happy to wear it as a working outside shirt if the stains won't come out -- but if I could remove them it would be an awesome wear anywhere shirt.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

For true rust stains (iron in water) my Mom always used a product called Whink, probably the same thing as Iron Out. I remember her squirting it directly on towels. I've also used it directly on carpets to remove the rust stains from chairs. 

The trick is to be sure the item is color fast. Worth a shot for the .50 investment.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I have used hydrogen peroxide on my DH's shirts to remove blood and rust stains. Just pour a small amount directly on the stain and then wash as usual.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you both. I will try the hydrogen peroxide first I think as I've discovered the iron out is a powder (now you know how long it's been under the sink...). Will let you know how it works!


----------

